# FS:50 gal and stand,xp3,pump,digital thermometer



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

36x16x20 This is a hagan tank. Holds water with no problem. Has old flora in it. Comes with stand,29 inches and canopy,6.5 inches. 100.00 obo sold to oyf709
Digital thermometer. 5.00each. I have two of them. sold both to Claudia
Air pumps. 5.00 each.
xp3. Bought this used from another member. Comes with brand new attachment kit. No media. 90.00
Thanks for looking.


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

lowered Prices. Need this tank gone. Make me an offer.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow!! Nice tank!!!! =) Free bump for you!


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

Tank and stand lowered to 75.00 obo Need this gone.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

If I had room for another tank I would take this in a flash... I would suggest cleaning it out and taking another picture... and getting 75 for it should be effortless


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would of jumped on this if I had the space and a way to even take it home LOL!! BUMP FOR U!


----------



## newbie fishie (Oct 30, 2010)

Can you let me know if your setup is still available, thanks. Scott


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

newbie fishie said:


> Can you let me know if your setup is still available, thanks. Scott


Hi Scott, still available. Just needs a good cleaning.


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

bump ......


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I will take the tank for sure, I pm'ed you


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

Finally, tank and stand gone. Thanks Frank.


----------

